# spraying? (with water)



## Jenley (Jun 17, 2013)

Should I spray my sulcata? I read somewhere that I should...Opinions? I think he is only a couple months old..He is pretty tiny..


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2013)

*RE: spraying?*

A dry carapace contributes to pyramiding. Spraying them several times a day, helps keep the shell moist and pliable along the edges where the new growth occurs. It works best if the enclosure is humid and the water doesn't just dry up right away.

I learned this trick from Terry K who is a redfoot breeder. Over the years I've tried spraying some and not others, and it does make a difference. I recommend shell spraying as part of your strategy to grow a sulcata with a smooth carapace. The first few months is the most critical.


----------



## Jenley (Jun 17, 2013)

*RE: spraying?*



Tom said:


> A dry carapace contributes to pyramiding. Spraying them several times a day, helps keep the shell moist and pliable along the edges where the new growth occurs. It works best if the enclosure is humid and the water doesn't just dry up right away.
> 
> I learned this trick from Terry K who is a redfoot breeder. Over the years I've tried spraying some and not others, and it does make a difference. I recommend shell spraying as part of your strategy to grow a sulcata with a smooth carapace. The first few months is the most critical.



I can use just a regular spray bottle? And just plain water? Do sulcata's need to soak longer than other tortoises? thanks for all the info!


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2013)

*RE: spraying?*

I use those hand pump pressurized sprayers from OSH. With the amount of tortoises I have to spray everyday, I'd get carpal tunnel syndrome if I used a regular hand sprayer. 

I used to use plain tap water, but it leaves hard water stains over time. Doesn't hurt anything, it just looks bad. Now I use rainwater that I collect, filter and store in 5 gallon jugs. Distilled water will work too, just don't use distilled for soaking or drinking.


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: spraying?*

Yap, i used regular spray bottle, adjust the tip until its sprays very fine almost like a mist

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------

